# FRIDAY and WEEKEND!



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Well my wife had insomia and woke me up at 3a.m.,then naturally she falls back to sleep after a few minutes and I'm totally awake.I'm not planning to work today,gotta finish up the DEAD BABY project after taking my daughter to school.After I drop her off I'll come back home and crank up my drum machine and jam with my old bad self!

rod spain


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

good morning Rod & Rotting! [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/9e-hi.gif[/image]


*Rotting* wasn't it an absolutley perfect weekend here in Florida? [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/9c-clap.gif[/image] Lots of outdoor time, and well into the evening. Funny we are supposed to be in the Low 40's tonight.....[image]http://www.ezboard.com/images/emoticons/eek.gif[/image] I am sure it won't last long.



Nothing on tap today....typical Monday, having trouble waking up [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/coffeebreak.gif[/image]



Speaking of *METAL*...I was watching *"The top 100 HARD ROCK bands"* on VH-1 yesterday...Now, Dam that brought back memories.... 

*Black Sabbath* was #2. I had to LOL when Ozzy stated their main reason for coming to America was to FREAK all the Flower children (peace, LOVE) OUT because Sabbath was so "Heavy & Evil" for that period of time.

It backfired on them and America fell in LOVE with their Style. heheheheh [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/bluerok.gif[/image]


I was pretty Pleased with the choices. Some great music. Just reinforces that the *"Alternative scene"* today can't *COMPARE* to what came out the last few decades... I do think, _Nickelback & Godsmack_ are 2 of the BEST around right now tho....[image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/rockonsign.gif[/image]


You know I sure wish the *GOOD* days outnumbered the lousey ones! [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/1e-sobbing.gif[/image]



Everyone have a great day...okay best you can do for a MONDAY [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/scared.gif[/image]

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi Rottingcorps, Rod and Moonstarling61. 
Rotting, Metal? COOL! 80 hair metal or Megedeath and Sepltura? ( two of my favorites ). Will this gig lead to a permanent position? Either way the job sounds totally cool.

Rod, hope your props keep landing you in new places as well. And jamm an extra one for me buddy. 
Been years.

Wake up Moon! I've done put in a night of 'fun in the factory'. It's no fun when the both of use have been reduced to dragging around the house. LOL

Nothing new on my spot of the planet. Anyone catch SIFI's Scare Tactics marathon? Saw a few hours of it before I had to go to bed yesterday morning. 





"It's not the way you scream. It's your phobias that drive me wild."


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> quote:Anyone catch SIFI's Scare Tactics marathon? Saw a few hours of it before I had to go to bed yesterday morning.


Good Morning, Putrid 

You know what? 
I hate that show, LOL...almost as much as I hate Tremors. I don't know what it is about "Scare Tactics"...maybe it's because they never let it go far enough, heheheheheh...I guess I am just a *SADIST* at heart  It's not they "type" of show because I LOVED Punked...dunno

I use to like FEAR on Mtv..Scariest places on earth was cool, except the families did waaaayyyyyy too much screaming and it looked like it was "set-up" alot for effect.

and yeah Megadeath, Anthrax were also mentioned in that Vh-1..Show I was watching... It pretty much encompassed really heavy/thrash Metal & Punk as well...
I am still sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeppppppppyyy, hehehehehhe

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Yes Putrid, I played Megadeath, Sepultura, Coroner, Venom, Slayer etc... I didn't really play any of the cookie monster metal or hair bands. I was never really into the cookie monster stuff. I like to hear the lyrics even if they are yelled or shouted or screamed, just not totally distorted by running though an effects box. So I concentrated on that and the listeners seemed to like it. Someone actually said that it was a breath of "fresh air" to hear some of the seminal metal bands.

Too bad I missed that special on VH1, sounds like a good one Moon!

This weekend we were just so busy with fun stuff to do. We went to a Devil Rays spring training game and stayed out until after midnight on Saturday! Sunday we took it easy around the house but opened up some really good Cab and Merlot's and just relaxed most of the day watching Scare Tactics. I thought the show was actually pretty funny.

If someone did that to me though I think I would recognize the actors since they use the same ones over and over. The nutty guy is hilarious and if nothing else, I would LOVE to be on the crew to scare the crap out of people!

As far as the metal show going anywhere, no, it is all volunteer and the regular metal guys are just on a 2 week break. Someone else is doing the show next week. I already do a show on the station that has been on for over 12 years. It is all volunteer though but it was kinda funny since some people called up who used to hear me on a pirate station and they recognized my voice but they don't listen to my other show. 

It brought back a lot of old memories. All of the music that I played I own but I haven't played some of the RECORDS, yes RECORDS in so long, it was just fun to get them all out again.

Moon, this weekend was FANTASTIC! Next weekend is supposed to be that way too. I guess we are going to have 2 cold nights and then it is going to warm up again. Gotta love Florida this time of year!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

A bit of a surprise this weekend! Our high temp. topped out at 67. Knowing that this is March and that this is Colorado, you have to take it when you get it.

Trivia question: What do people in Denver do when they have a really warm day when it is still technically winter? 

They go to the mall!

I made the mistake of driving to close to a major mall yesterday and I could not believe the traffic. People should learn to enjoy the parks and backyards on days like that. OY!

"The last thing you will hear on your way to hell, is your guts snappin' like a bullwhip!"


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

Moon, I loved Fear on MTV as well. They went to some really awesome places. I keep missing that Scare Tactics show but want to check it out. 

Watched House of the Dead last night finally. I was scared because of all the negative feedback I've heard, but it surprised me a little. I think if you've played the game you enjoy the movie much more.

"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

I'm so tired, it's unbelievable. I don't think I even got 4 hours of sleep last night, which is low, even for me. I was up and ready to go this morning for work, but about an hour after getting here, I felt like I could curl up in my teacher's chair and take a nap. And what we're doing in class today, and the rest of the week isn't helping, because unless they ask a question, I'm pretty much just window dressing, because the project is pretty independent. I just have to go over what they're doing, and they're off on their own.

Other than school stuff, which nothing is going on really this week, at home is a different front. I would like to say how happy I am, because I've gotten my first contract for a webpage, since I've gone into business for myself. *does the happy dance...sees people running away and stops*. I have a few other things to take care of before I get started on it though, but I'm looking forward to doing it. I've got two other businesses that are seriously interested, so that will be double cool for me.

On the moving front, we move in about three weeks, so we're busy packing already. We've decided to hire movers to move everything and just eat the $200 or so dollars, because that will take such a load off of us.

I'm also starting to get slightly worried about what I'm doing for Halloween this year. With me working at Lab X (a local professional haunted house), I don't know if I'll even have time to do anything for my new house at Halloween time, because my wife will probably be handling the trick or treaters, while I'm working at Lab X...decisions, decisions, decisions.

I think I actually have the startings of an idea for the Dark Terror Haunted House of 2005, which is really scary. I just have my theme so well done for this year, that I don't want to ruin it, so I'm starting to come up with ideas for the following year's haunted house. It's kind of based off the Sci-Fi show Scare Tactics. Don't have many more details to give yet.

This also gives me a cool way to introduce my new signature.

I'm off...later.

_Edited in comment_ God, I loved Fear on MTV. I wish they still did it. That is one of the reality shows I would die to get on...hopefully not while i'm on the show that is...


Hooper: Well this is not a boat accident. It wasn't any propeller, it wasn't any coral reef, and it wasn't Jack the Ripper. It was a shark.


-_Jaws_


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

I know how you feel Mr. Nobody, since I did that radio show last night I am really starting to feel it now. Thankfully there is only an hour of work left and then I can head home to take a nap.

I used to be able to do radio stuff at all hours and it never effected me much the next day, not so anymore. Oh well, with age comes the slow down of the old body and it just can't take the beating that I used to put on it! 

The temperature is cooling off here now. Tonight in St Pete it is supposed to get down to around 47 but it should jump back up to the low 70's tomorrow and pretty much for the rest of the week as well, so we are in for a time of really nice weather!

Can't wait although I'll be inside all week, but by the weekend the temp is supposed to rebound to the upper 70's if everything goes well. Not much more to add right now so I hope the rest of your Monday goes well!


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

The lack of sleep thing is in the air today.....

it amazes me how my life could be so good not even a week ago and I am under some SERIOUS stress this week....hope it doesn't last. I'd love to sleep again myself....

lots of coffee, Disturbed & Godsmack (my PISSED off music)

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

Go Moon, Go Moon! You're listening to my favorite bands there. In seven minutes I'll be listening to some G-Smack myself. 

"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

See Buzzard not bad for an old broad, eh? Then again I as wondering if you were around when I posted that. You & I have discussed our *SAME* Musical Taste before [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/bluerok.gif[/image]

If you haven't checked out *Audioslave*, do so...ex lead singer from Soundgarden is part of that group...pretty good.


Good morning all [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/hug2.gif[/image]

only 51, they lied.....

not much in store for the day at all.

Have a good one [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/iamsmiling.gif[/image]

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

Good Morning everyone.

Not much going on up here in the twin cities, just waiting for all this stupid snow to leave. Yesterday was my second attempt at riding my bike to work since the bus strike started on Thursday, unfortunately the "Possible precipitation around midday," turned into a freak white-out snowstorm which dumped like 3 inches of snow on the ground. My wife had to come pick me up. It got slick so fast, there was a twenty car pile up on one of the highways plus other smaller accidents all over everywhere. 

Other than that, I'm the BMOC around here until next Wednesday. The boss had to go to Baltimore to help his Mom move. Oh the power. I've got to sit in on a meeting for him this morning and I have NO IDEA what is going on. Real excited about that.

The coffee is taking FOR-EVER this morning, and my favorite radio station is playing music to slip into a coma by, for some reason. I'm going to go be official for a few minutes. Everyone have a better day than me.


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Lots of stuff to do today. All of the weather nerds were predicting low 40's and colder in some spots, I woke up this morning to 53 degrees! Boy that ticks me off! I actually slept in today and didn't run because it was going to be so cool. Much to my chagrin, I won't trust those weasels again. I guess I will just exercise tonight after work although I have a ton of things that I have to do.

Haircut day is here along with swinging by the bank to drop off some expense checks, just lots of errands to take care of after work of course.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> quote:The coffee is taking FOR-EVER this morning, and my favorite radio station is playing music to slip into a coma by, for some reason. I'm going to go be official for a few minutes. Everyone have a better day than me.


Sivart...coffee-- intraveneously, works for me 

Man sorry about the "white out" conditions...Yes, I DO KNOW what that is. LOL! We were less then 2 hours away from home one year goin back to NC from Florida and hit white out conditions in Florence, SC.... Got the last room avail at the "do drop in" filled with college kids returning from Spring Break in FL.

Couldn't even see to walk across to the convenience store..>Conveniently across from said motel....

That WHOLE vacation (term used LOOSELY) was the biggest waste of time. The snow I started seeing in St. Augustine, florida was just the icing to the rest of it, LMAO

Glad everyone up your way is well....

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Here out west we are having what's known as a heat wave. Yesterday it got up to 90. The beaches were more crowded than on the Fourth of July, and the lifeguards were beleaguered with rescues, since most of the towers aren't on the sand until May, and there's no many lifeguards on duty during the winter anyway. Add the fact that even though the air feels like a summer day, the water is still freezing. And to think I spent most of yesterday sitting in an office write Excel spreadsheets. There's just no justice!



As that fabulous Halloween superhero, MagicSlider, says; "DEAD GUYS ROCK!"


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

Well, before we break the I.V. needles out, we'll probably dump the coffee grounds out on the table and snort it first. Then if that doesn't help, we'll start tapping veins.

Yeah, talk about cranky people, we could'nt even beleive it was snowing at first. The first flakes that came down sent us all to web-sites with weather reports to find out what was going on. Then the next time we looked out, it was a blizzard. Then came the swearing. 
Ironicly it's beautiful and sunny out right now.

I'm just really ready for winter to be over, I find myself going from snippy to lathargic a lot lately and I think the weather is having a lot to do with it.


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Sivart...everybody is ready for winter to be over. This heat wave we're having right now is like a tease. Everybody breaks out the shorts and bathing suits...then the clouds roll in and the temps drop down where they usually are leaving all us winter-hating summer-starving peeps totally pissed off. Being hit with a white-out blizzard after having broken out the bike, I'm sure you know what I mean!



As that fabulous Halloween superhero, MagicSlider, says; "DEAD GUYS ROCK!"


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

It is suppose to be a balmy 70 here today with showers developing this evening and only in the low 50s tomarrow. 

Ah! Spring time in the Rockies! If you don't like the weather, wait 30 mins. or drive 30 miles.

I am still waiting for our blizzard. We desperatly need one! Anyone up in the great lakes area want to help us out?


"The last thing you will hear on your way to hell, is your guts snappin' like a bullwhip!"


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

I am probably the most cynical when it comes to weather, and I majored in it in college! Fortunately, I realized that weather forcasting wasn't for me and stuck with computers. Whenever I hear someone mention the forcast, I always tell them to not trust it!

"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

here's a good example...Sunday we were at 87....

today at almost NOON we are at 64.

HEHEHEEHHE...so much for HEATING up the pool, right 

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Yeah they are usually way off! Walk outside and you can have a much better since of what is going on than watching a weather forecast. Half of the weatherpeople don't have an AMS certificate anyway. I mean if David Letterman got his start as a weatherman, pretty much anyone can. Even the ones with the AMS certificate don't get the weather right most of the time, I mean mother nature will do what she will do and no one can really stop or change that.

On the Halloween topic, I from time to time go over to http://www.horrorchannel.com/hc1/ to see what is up with this new network that is supposed to launch in October of this year. So far, there is not a lot of information available but they are targeting Direct TV and Dish as two outlets that they are trying to convince to sign up their channel for their launch. Hopefully, that will happen and we will get uncensored horror flicks 24/7 with commercials inserted only at the end of the films.

If this really does launch, I don't think I will be able to leave the house again! I guess as October nears we shall see. One can hope anyway.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

looking out the window.....

Today, mostly cloudy...highs somewhere between 64-72...am I hired Rotting 

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Your hired, so far Moon! That's about all it takes! Now to the tough question in this interview. 

Do you know how the weekend is going to be? This is the crucial test. Results will be assessed Monday morning depending on if your forecast is on target or not. I'll let you give the forecast for Mt Dora and I can check it on the internet.

You must come within 2 degrees of the high and low for both Saturday and Sunday. Also, any rain prediction should be included. What is your prediction (only valid through the rest of the day today)?

Hee Hee! I can get a little evil with this job interviewing thing! I wonder if that's what I do for a living, or should I say, teach people how to do for a living?


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

geez, I think I need a BEER...so much PRESSURE!!!!!!!!!!!

ummm I know it'll be DARK between about 6:30pm and 7am

LOL!

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

What do you consider dark? No sunlight, some sunlight, sun just breaking the horizon?

Oooo, told you I could be tough. Hee Hee!


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

I consider DARK..... Ummmm the small places where the cobwebs form in my mind  where I hear the voices....

Dark to me is...as to a VAMPIRE I guess...Sundown to Sun up...

Waaaahhhhhhhhh You are confusing me Rotting, HEHEHEHEHEHEH

What is today, Tuesday? I gotta work on the weekend forecast. It all depends on WHAT exactly is going on how the weather turns out, you know that! 

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

Don't worry Moon, you can change your weekend forcast daily, just like real weatherpeople do! It's not like their prediction on Monday is even remotely close to their prediction on Friday.

"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

actually it is NOW Partly Cloudy out, hehehehehehehhe.....

Good I hope it is WARMER then what the weekend is predicted 

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Well in good old Man's A$$-AS.Va.I looked out the window and it flurried ALOT,then stopped now its mid 40s.I guess Scott Willard decided to give up the Bozo the Clown gig and went on to become a weatherman.I guess there wasn't any difference except the clown makeup!

rod spain


----------



## Bluedragon (Nov 3, 2003)

Greetings All
Well still around with the new IT rules at work only get to check in really early or late but hey were hanging in. SO anyone working on anything special I have started covering some sculls with plaster. Found a small fan in the trash at work going to try and copy an idea for a moving head on a prop found on monster list can't find the link now but remember the general idea. Well warm sunny and 60 to 70 in Dallas really want to plant but know I better wait Old Man Winter may not be through did pot up some beefsteak's in the greenhouse though hope everyone has a good week


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

The warmer weather had been getting me in the mood for some prop building. When all our snow melted it seemed like fall outside with the chill in the air and leaveless trees. Unfortunately it started snowing again. I think one of the first things I want to do is expiriment with air brushing. I got some nice air brush equipment for my birthday last year. I plan to paint the inside of our garage to look like stone castle walls. I stretched some canvas over wood frames to make 3 large walls last year. I'll paint those also and possibly have a small walk through area with pnumatic pop up scares. Halloween has gotten so much more fun since getting a house to decorate 4 years ago.

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

good morning [image]http://www.twincityscape.com/forum/images/smiles/hyper.gif[/image]


*BLUE & WOLF * nice to see you! [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/cool1.gif[/image]


Wolf how is little 'wolfette'? [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/babycry.gif[/image]..You both have some really great *PLANS*. Right now I am saving $$ to meet up with *BODY* at horror nights when he gets down here this year [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/jig.gif[/image]


and workin on my Pirate theme. [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/captain.gif[/image]


Starting the day at 47 here...Wind chill 42...I had _ALL_ the windows open last night, [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/oopssign.gif[/image]. Good thing I am outta bed first around here, [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/cuckoo2.gif[/image] I have the heat runnin now.


Not much up. Out the door early...then to school for a "picnic Lunch " with my 10 yr old. I also have a "job" to check on at a day care center. (DID I SAY THAT????) look I have thought long and hard and the ONLY way to do all 3 kids justice is to work at a daycare center...So Gab is CLOSE by and I am home for the other 2 in the evening...I will NOT sacrifice my kids for $$ [image]http://www.twincityscape.com/forum/images/smiles/nopity.gif[/image]

So what's on everyone's *PLATE* today?

HAve a great one!!! [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/werock.gif[/image]

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

GRRRRRRRRR sunday it was 70 degress here...monday we had a inch of snow....

I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

This week is not going good so far. Tuesday I was sick with some kind of stomach thing. I think I just ate the wrong thing at the Mexican resteraunt my wife and I went to on Monday night.

And then when I walk out to my car this morning to go to work, there's a big puddle of antifreeze under my car. There's apparantely another crack in my radiator. This will be two busted radiators in less than a year. The last one cost over $500 and they had to replace it. I'm hoping it's still under warranty, but we'll see after I call them about it.


Hooper: Well this is not a boat accident. It wasn't any propeller, it wasn't any coral reef, and it wasn't Jack the Ripper. It was a shark.


-_Jaws_


----------



## lynny (Mar 3, 2004)

so, i take it that everybody here listens to hard rock? (just my opinion), i don't listen 2 that screaming singer music. i listen 2 country on B-95 or 104.5. i find that country is a lot more positive than that rock. (remember, this is only what i think).


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi all and good morning. Ya'll talking about weather reports got me thinking about our towns AM radio station. Years ago they got there weather reports from ST. Louse. That's weather form 60 miles to the east of us. They got a lot of flack one day saying how nice and sunny it was diring a thunderstorm. The very next day someone bought them a sound proof window and installed it for them. Now the DJ just looks out the window and gives the weather.

Lynny, your right about todays rock and roll. Just a lot of kids crying about how good they had it. And yes, I listen to that 'screaming singer' music. I used to 'scream' myself. Still have 3 guitars and my Marshall.





"It's not the way you scream. It's your phobias that drive me wild."


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

Good morning,...or is it?
This bike riding in to work thing is getting to be pretty painfull. I'm going to stop here because anything more I have to say on this subject would be pathetic whining, and I heard enough of that coming out of my mouth on the ride in.

As for the weather, WINDY!(yes it is), and 39 degrees. As much as 1 inch more of snow expected today. The high supposedly is going to be 41 but I'll beleive that when I see it. Did I mention it's windy?


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by lynny_
> 
> so, i take it that everybody here listens to hard rock? (just my opinion), i don't listen 2 that screaming singer music. i listen 2 country on B-95 or 104.5. i find that country is a lot more positive than that rock. (remember, this is only what i think).


Lynny, you must listen to different country than my wife. All I hear is sad, depressing stuff! I especially hate karoake night at country bars. They are so sad...

"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> quote:right about todays rock and roll. Just a lot of kids crying about how good they had it. And yes, I listen to that 'screaming singer' music. I used to 'scream' myself. Still have 3 guitars and my Marshall.


I believe darling, that is GRUNGE [email protected] the death of the 80's hair, heavy bands thanks to the "fresh" sound of Nirvana.... Correct me if I am wrong Buzzard....


Give me Steven Vai, Yingwe Malsteen (SP), Eddie VAn HAlen, Slash, Angus Young, Joe Perry, Richie Sambora, on guitar any day!!! [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/guitar3.gif[/image]


*If it's TOO loud YOUR TOO OLD* [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/bluerok.gif[/image]


New music I LOVE Godsmack, Disturbed, Audioslave, not so new MEtallica, Nine Inch Nails, AC/DC, OZzy (gawd he looks like sh&t) AEROSMITH---

I was laughin the other day.... I realized if Larr & I want to go see Godsmack I NEED 4 tix...because my 2 oldest would just kill us if we go without them, LOL!!!

Larr to Alex ::: Where's your MOM?

ALEX::: I think she's in the PIT, dad... Bwhahahahahaha



> quote:Lynny, you must listen to different country than my wife. All I hear is sad, depressing stuff! I especially hate karoake night at country bars. They are so sad...


Buzzard, dude I always wondered WHY the suicide rate was so HIGH when I lived in the heart of NC...then I found out working in the Kountry Kouzin Klub.... It was either country music or Lynard Skynard...no in between. No wonder I drank so mUCH when I lived there, HUH?


(altho I did go see VAn Halen when I lived there with the rest of the College kids )

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Last night I listened to my favorite album from the seventies, "Just Another Band from L.A." by Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention. That's the record that includes "Billy the Mountain." Anybody but me remember that?


As that fabulous Halloween superhero, MagicSlider, says; "DEAD GUYS ROCK!"


----------



## Mattie (Dec 16, 2003)

Don't u guys listen to punk or pop or new country music around here?

From your fellow Ghost!!!
Mattie


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> quoteon't u guys listen to punk or pop or new country music around here?


*NO* [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/throwup.gif[/image]

Even my kids (13 & 10) don't listen to any of the above mentioned.  They are HEADbangers [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/rockonsign.gif[/image]

oh my oldest does listen to classical music once in a while..she is in advanced band. Her latest little venture is trying to become Ian Anderson (if you have to ASK you are too YOUNG)


*DAVID--*Zappa rules! Do you also have that old Dr. Hook album with Sylvia's Mother & Penicillan Penny? Remember "Freaker's BAll"

My gawd, Larry pulled out an old Leon Russel album the other day..

It is amazing how _GOOD_ the old stuff really is....

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

Just woke up from nap after being up all night with wolf Jr. He is doing great other than being a total creature of the night. I have always been a late night person, but he outwits/outplays/outlasts me in my old age (38).

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

why oh why did I think HE was a SHE????? I am sorry, dude!

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

Thats ok, I have one of each. My daughter is 4. She is a great little girl who talks excitedly about what she wants to do for Halloween all year round. I'm sure she will be an active part of this forum some day.

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

that's probably it then...I remember you talking about her before HAlloween last year....I was probably relating how skeered Gab was of HAlloween, hehehehehhe..

This year she has been walking around with the "fright Catalog" and I am STILL thinking of making her 3yr old butt "Bride of Chuckie" 

My 13yr old is HER mother's daughter. BUT she has internet sites she is allowed to go to...and some she is NOT...This site is MOSTLY adults...so she isn't allowed her as of yet. Even tho she is beyond her 13 yrs in Maturity 

Hope you get some much needed sleep tonight 

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

I've been really busy today. Don't have much time but to drop in and say hey!

By the way, I listen to Rock, Jazz, Blues, Cajun, Metal, Alternative, Gothic, Industrial, Electronic, Techno and more. I don't like to limit my musical horizons if you know what I mean.

I do have love the track Billy the Mountain from Frank Zappa as well, but my favorite is still the Joe's Garage set. Nothing is as funny as the whole ACT #2 and the robot and the plooking with the Central Scrutinizer! That was just too funny. Tracks like Keep it Greasy and He's so Gay! They are hilarious!

Anyway, I can't take one style of music too long or I get bored. I even like some country but the radio stuff is just so boring and predictable. Most of the bands on radio are formula bands (actually bands that were formed for hits and really weren't bands previously). That's just lame in my book that's why the majority of stuff that the "Hit" Stations play are just garbage. Boring, trite and formula. You can't tell all of the copycats apart. They are essentially produced for radio and videos and that's their sole purpose. Weak, really.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

"Jim's Garage" by Brute Force, Confections of Love was my favorite "garage" song.
Wild Man Fischer's "Merry-Go-Rond" song and the album cover of him holding a big knife to his aged Mother's throat was also memorable..
Frank Zappa had several albums of his in my collection, they were fun to play for somebody who had never heard of him before.
I even liked Frank's "Reuban and the Jets"
Today a friend was just given a huge collection of 33's and here was a Wayne Newton when he was about 15! He has changed so much, we think it's not even the same person, it's a poor quality alien-clone, my friend just saw Wayne in Vegas, she didn't hear him sing, though.
I threw all my old albums away, they all got holes in the middle of them!

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Does anybody remeber Frank Zappa's Sheik Your Booty?!My favorites are Bobby Brown & Baby Snakes.I listen to jazz,New Age,some contemporary praise music BUT MOST OF ALL...I play and listen to my own music.Considering I'm a musician (bass,guitar
& keyboards)I love to put on the old drum ,machine and do some melodies to jazz,flamenco music,funk or rock on my bass!

rod spain


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

good evening Haunters.....
hehehehe, most of _*YOU*_ will recognize this 


<center>

Breathe deep the gathering gloom
Watch lights fade from every room
Bedsetter people look back and lament
*Another day's useless energy's spent*
Impassioned lovers wrestle as one
Lonely man cries for love and has none
New mother picks up and suckles her son
Senior citizens wish they were young
Cold-hearted orb that rules the night
Removes the colors from our sight
Red is grey and yellow white,
And we decide which is right,
And which is an illusion.</center>

am I like *WIERD*</u> or what??????

smoochies! [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/adore.gif[/image]

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Nights in white satin,
Never reaching the end
Of letters I've written...
Never meaning to send.

Gotta love that old 70s rock.

As that fabulous Halloween superhero, MagicSlider, says; "DEAD GUYS ROCK!"


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

"If she were my daughter,"
"What would you do, Daddy?"
"If she were MY daughter,.."
"What would you do , Daddy?"
"Cover that girl in chocolate syrup"........

Lawyers on the phone..
Gotta meet the Gurnies and a dozen grey attorneys... F. Zappa

The realities of life and perversion set to a beat, so what else is new? It's all been done before, right?
Fun little tunes to sing and hum at the hum-drum task called daily work, love it!

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

good morning! [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/bee.gif[/image]

[image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/coffeebreak.gif[/image]


up at 3 back to bed at 5, UGH I hate when I sleep like that! [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/lame.gif[/image]


Hope you are all well, Hope you are ready for Friday...


no school tomorrorw-- here and then NEXT friday Starts Spring Break for a week....like I said they are HOME more then in school [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/pullhair.gif[/image]

gotta get movin [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/outtahere.gif[/image]

I'll be back.....

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

I love Nights in White Satin and the many other cool classic rock tracks from some of those bands. I am just tired of hearing the same 200 classic rock songs on the classic rock stations. Yes did more than "Roundabout" and "And You and I." I mean they have many records full of GREAT songs. The same goes for Zeppelin, Floyd, ZZTOP (not the late 80's stuff, although the album XXX was incredible, very old school blues sound!) and many more bands. I would like to take one of these radio stations over for a week and not play 1 of the 200 songs that are always on! I think people would love it, tracks like Yes's "Close to the Edge", Pink Floyd's "Echoes", Grateful Dead's "Terrapin Station", Led Zeppelin's "Achilles Last Stand" and that is just the tip of the iceberg. There is so much good stuff out there that never is heard anymore. Oh well, I guess I'll settle for doing the Metal show one more time this weekend if the show is not already taken.

If you are up and interested I'll possibly be on from 1:00 AM - 4:00 AM EST Sunday night /Monday morning at www.wmnf.org. I'll let you know for sure later today or tomorrow. I have requested to be on again since I will be in town. Next week the regular guys will return so I have one more week of open requests, possibly.

This week has really been hectic! The weather this morning in Altamonte has been TERRIFIC! I woke up to 46 degrees but it is supposed to reach 73 today and I will be on the way home this afternoon in this gorgeous weather.

By the way Moon, 80's this weekend again!! Ahhh, spring has sprung! I might have to take in another Devil Rays spring training game this weekend in St Pete, if they are playing! We had a blast last weekend!

Well I'll try to stop in before the end of the day. Take care everyone!

The Tampa Bay Lightning are still #1 in the NHL! Unbelievable! Barry Melrose on ESPN at the beginning of the season said that they were the team to watch this year! I hope they make it to the Stanley Cup! Now that would be amazing! Ok, enough sports talk, sorry this great weather has got me into a really good mood. Take care everyone!


----------



## Sivart Yabb (Dec 5, 2003)

Good morning,
Those Canadians left the door open again and now we're into the single digits with below zero wind chills. Blech! I did'nt ride my bike this morning.
Coffee's done though, and it's slow here at the moment.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> quote:By the way Moon, 80's this weekend again!! Ahhh, spring has sprung! I might have to take in another Devil Rays spring training game this weekend in St Pete, if they are playing! We had a blast last weekend!



Rotting, remember *THEY* say 80's 

Hope so tho.... I too have hit the exhausted level. I haven't been sleeping, right.  My husband had to leave for Orlando @ 4:30 this morning. Tomorrow it is 3:30, YUK! They are pouring concrete.

He text messaged me at about 7am and asked me if there was anything on the news about ---get this--- a COW that got hit in the road in Astatula...(LMAFO, I love livin up here, heheheheh) I had to tell him NO because they were too concerned about a LARGE wreck on the 408 with an overturned vehicle backing up traffic for MILES...they don't care about a cow out in the country, hehehehehhe.

Rotting you ever hear of a radio station AM (you would have to been in FLORIDA a loooonnnnggggg time) 1620 WSRF-- Surf.... it was also owned by the same GUY that owned our kick a$$ Radio station on the FM dial WSHE...back to WSRF was all 60's music... and the problem was...it was like they would just play these tapes. Same songs everyday, same time....hehehehehhe

If my insomniac self is UP sunday I'll tune in 

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, Sivart, at least you didn't have to listen to the fog horn at the harbor mouth going off ALL NIGHT! Glad I don't have to go ito the office till noon, cause right now I can't see across the parking lot! So how come fog like this never shows up on Halloween night when it could actually be useful?



As that fabulous Halloween superhero, MagicSlider, says; "DEAD GUYS ROCK!"


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

I don't remember the Surf, was that a regional station in South Florida? I know you used to live down there. I doubt it reached Central Florida. I have been in Florida since 1972 but always in Central Florida.

I do remember a local daytimer station that was out of Arcadia or somewhere like that. It was called 760 WAYS. They used to play all of the newest music mixed in with cool older stuff. Damn I miss that station. Here are a few songs that they "broke" back in the day "50 Ways to Leave Your Lover", "One of these Nights" and too many more. They used to break the hits months before the larger commercial stations did. They were a small mom and pop but they played the newest and freshest music mixed in with the oldies, but not the same old oldies! They disappeared by the late 70's, probably couldn't afford to operate anymore, it was a huge loss!

Oh well. Looks good for this weekend, but you never know as we discussed before. Maybe we will get lucky! By the way, CRAWFISH are in all over the state. I think my wife and I might wander to a local watering hole and have some crawfish. They are only good through April and then they just use frozen ones which stink! Get'em while they are good! Suck the Head and Eat the Tail! My two favorite things to do this time of year. By the way, this was not meant to be dirty for those of you who might question it, it is how you properly eat crawfish.

If you never tried them, you don't know what you are missing, they are kinda like shrimp but boiled in a crab roux and usually sprinkled with hot peppers (cayenne and tabasco). OOOOOOWEEEEEE!!! Good eats!


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

*SIVART--* GOOD MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!

*DAVID--*the fog...just got this great visual of that ole B movie with ADRIAN boobs...can never spell her last name....

*ROTTING--* Yeah, SRF was outta lauderdale. My parents KNEW the guy that owned both stations  too bad I was so dam young. I woulda loved to hung out at WSHE when I got older..Remember when INDIVIDUALS owned radio stations, LMAO

dam I am burning my bacon.....

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by moonstarling61_
> I believe darling, that is GRUNGE [email protected] the death of the 80's hair, heavy bands thanks to the "fresh" sound of Nirvana.... Correct me if I am wrong Buzzard....
> 
> I was laughin the other day.... I realized if Larr & I want to go see Godsmack I NEED 4 tix...because my 2 oldest would just kill us if we go without them, LOL!!!
> ...


Moon, I've seen G-Smack twice and they are worth every penny! They are in Michigan with Metallica this month, but the tix were too expensive for my taste, since I've seen both bands already. I was tempted though...



"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Good Mourning all,

Hey Moon, my husband and I always think of the Adrian "Boob!" movie "The Fog." Everytime it is foggy out, one of us always knocks on something three times. I think her name is "Barbeau" or something like that.

Another windy day in the burbs of the Windy City. My monitor is doing the flashing on and off thing again. Don't know if its my dial-up connection or what.

I listen to mostly old '70s music. Sometimes I even play the vinyl if we haven't replaced it with CD. We have a lot of Grateful Dead. Saw them a couple of times. That was something! We got a couple CDs of the jug band that Jerry was in called "Old & In The Way." I really like to crank those up LOUD and then clean the house!



Duct tape is a ghoul's best friend.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> quote:They are in Michigan with Metallica this month, but the tix were too expensive for my taste, since I've seen both bands already. I was tempted though...


DUDE!!!!!!!!!! if I was independently wealthy I'd fly up and BUY...then we'd party get there early and be in the PIT!!!!!!!!!! That is going to be one righteous show!!!!!

[image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/bluerok.gif[/image][image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/bluerok.gif[/image]--- one can dream can't they?????

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## Mattie (Dec 16, 2003)

I don't even know what I'm going to do for today and the weekend. I have the house to myself until Tuesday next. My parents are going to Atlanta, Georgia, to go see the NASCAR Race. And they won't be back 'till Tuesday. I hate being home alone, it's totaly boring!!! LOL!!!

From your fellow Ghost!!!
Mattie


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Metal, metal metal til the cows come home, oops, get run over in Florida! Hee Hee!

Cinders, I was never into the Dead until I met my wife so I guess I am a post Jerry Deadhead! She saw them well over 100 times or so. She used to do the mini-tours when they played San Francisco and so forth. She is Moon's age, which means nothing in my book! I like to kid my wife though that I was just getting into JUNIOR high school, when she was graduating high school!

Once you hit your 30's "The Gap" really makes no difference! In high school though, that is like night and day! Funny how that works.





I did get to see them on the summer tour last year, damn good show with great musicians!! We had a blast. By the way, Barbeau is correct, I really liked her part in Creepshow, she played the biggest itch, if you know what I mean. She wasn't bad in the Romero / Argento flick "Two Evil Eyes" she played an itch in that one as well! Hmmmm, type casting I guess.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

[image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/hiall.gif[/image] HI *Cinders*! how ya doing girl!

The Dead, huh? Well that's what makes us all spectacular we are ALL different [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/thumbsup.gif[/image]


What *Rotting---* you afraid we will all be effected by the MUSIC....[image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/chairfall2.gif[/image] 
keeps me YOUNG!




> quote:Get'em while they are good! Suck the Head and Eat the Tail! My two favorite things to do this time of year.


[image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/eye2.gif[/image]
*Rotting--*disclaimer doesn't count.....I am too tired to think any OTHER way



> quote:She is Moon's age, which means nothing in my book! I like to kid my wife though that I was just getting into JUNIOR high school, when she was graduating high school!


NICE recovery.....[image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/friends.gif[/image]

And no *OFFENSE* to anyone on my next comment....

I went to a dead show ONCE. I was in my first trimester pregnancy with my son, Alex... I had to leave because of the body odor & Patchouli. I could not stop puking 

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, you never know, Mattie. Maybe while you're home alone, a couple of burglers will try and break in, but since you've already booby trapped the house, they'll get hit with paint cans and fall in the basement and step on tacks and stuff like that.

Say, wasn't that a movie?



As that fabulous Halloween superhero, MagicSlider, says; "DEAD GUYS ROCK!"


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

*KEEEEEEVVVVVVVVVVIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!*

muwhahahahahaha...Poor kid did "The Good Son" went all evil and ended his itty bitty career....his little brother looks just like him, SKeery... (remember I have kiddies, I watch Kiddie movies, sometimes)

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Puking, Moon? You would have fit right in with everyone, granted for a diferent reason! Anyway, no offense taken if you're not a "Dead Head!" I'm not a true Dead Head. But when they played out here (Tinley Park, IL) it was pretty exciting. See, that is just a couple miles from my house and the "south suburbs" of Chicago just had never had an experience like that. All the surrounding communities were up in arms about all the Dead Heads that swooped down on the small towns around here. Patchouli? Yes, of course. But there shouldn't have been too much body odor cause they were "bathing" in the car washes! We took our daughter, who was then only 5 years old. You wouldn't have believed all the people with infants. But I guess I'm glad we didn't buy one of their veggie sandwiches -- "Chock full of good stuff!" I need a miracle!

ROTTING, yes, the age gap makes no difference once you get older. My husband and I are about the same age but he "turned me on" to the Dead. Loved them ever since. When I met my husband, I was in a phase of listening to Paul Anka and Frank Sinatra and general "your old parents would have approved of stuff." But he brought me back to the reality of my coming of age in the '70s. But, it was a very sad day when Jerry bought the farm.




Duct tape is a ghoul's best friend.


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

I have friends that are big Dead Heads, but I never really got into them much. I enjoy the occasional song on the local classic rock station, that's about it.

Hey Moon, check out a band called Systematic if you haven't already. After seeing them on tour with G-Smack and Disturbed, I've been hooked. Great sound.


"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

"Dead head" was a phrase that I quite often used with my third ex wife. But of course, it had a totally different conotation.



As that fabulous Halloween superhero, MagicSlider, says; "DEAD GUYS ROCK!"


----------



## Di-Ellen (Aug 27, 2003)

Dead head, huh? There are sooooo many places to go with that David, but I'll behave myself and confine my wit to myself as I snicker at the monitor.

Dark Gardener


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Ding ding ding! Give that girl a cigar! I wondered if anybody was going to get that reference! 




As that fabulous Halloween superhero, MagicSlider, says; "DEAD GUYS ROCK!"


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Good Freaking Friday Morning! [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/bouncey.gif[/image]


The heck with the coffee let's start this day out RIGHT!
[image]http://www.gifs.net/animate/beerana.gif[/image]


Larry left at 3:30am this morning[image]http://www.ezboard.com/images/emoticons/eek.gif[/image]


No school today, I went back to bed until 7:30am...Lookin to be a GORGEOUS day!!! [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/jig.gif[/image]


I may clean the PIG STY [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/oink.gif[/image] I may *NOT* clean the PIG sty...I mean what's the point...It's friday I'll just have to do it over & over again until Monday and no one ever drops by here anyway...[image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/sad2.gif[/image]


Anyone ready for another yet? [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/cheers.gif[/image]


OK so what's up, ya'll...You know what goes with BEER? [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/over18.gif[/image]
[image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/rockondude.gif[/image]

[image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/allwave.gif[/image]


<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Moon, what goes with beer? More beer? At least it does in my book. I don't smoke so I'll have another! Thanks bartender! Unfortunately I won't be doing any of that until later this afternoon but I can certainly dream about it for a while.

As far as this weekend, we can't decide what to do. The weather is supposed to be spectacular (in the mid 70's and breezy). We are definately doing outdoor stuff. Most likely we will go to another spring training game of the Devil Rays and go to an art walk on Saturday night at the least. We have a ton of cleaning to do around the house but that can wait until Sunday!

By the way, I won't be doing the metal show this weekend. Someone else took it, which is kinda ok by me. I was sooooo tired on Monday. The old bones just don't work the way that they used to. Oh well.

Alright, gotta get on a conference training call. I love this one, I make people do a bunch of calculations early in the morning! Hee hee! See I am evil in my own way!

God is October getting [email protected]!? I'm ready!! A few of my friends and I are going to start celebrating Halloween in March. I mean I celebrate it in some way everyday but why not? Xmas freaks celebrate Xmas in July! Time for Halloween in March I say! 

Oh well, just an idea!


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Hey, why not, Rots. I did the exact same thing with a Halloween celebration last May - May 12 as I recall. One thing I really remember about the whole thing was setting off the fog machine in the kitchen and fogging the whole cottage out. But then, of course, I had to run around outside assuring the neighbors who saw the fog pouring out the windows, that the house wasn't on fire! Hehehehehe. It was great!

It's only magic if you believe


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> quote:As far as this weekend, we can't decide what to do. The weather is supposed to be spectacular (in the mid 70's and breezy). We are definately doing outdoor stuff.


[image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/bluerok.gif[/image] I hear ya!!!! Rotting! me too



> quote:God is October getting [email protected]!? I'm ready!! A few of my friends and I are going to start celebrating Halloween in March. I mean I celebrate it in some way everyday but why not? Xmas freaks celebrate Xmas in July! Time for Halloween in March I say!


[image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/dogpile.gif[/image] Let's do it!!!! *DAVID--* and I were talking about that. It's such a shame we are scattered all of the country! 


Shiat...[image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/rant.gif[/image]I can't remember if I gave Body my # or not... He was supposed to give me the proverbial "Concert Call" [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/happybounce.gif[/image]


I am just afraid, what he might be UP to during that CALL [image]http://adwoff.com/ubb/graemlins/devilshocked.gif[/image] [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/phew.gif[/image] He would definitely do something like that... The guy is Evil [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/devil-nana.gif[/image] *I LOVE IT*


*CIGARS?????* did someone mention, Cigars? 



<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Mourning everyone. Its really chilly 'round here today--upper teens right now. BRRRRRRR Too cold to even think about doing any outside things. I'd like to go to the Flower & Garden show that starts this weekend, but I may just wait till later next week to see if it warms up a bit. The show's inside at Navy Pier, but I always like to walk around by the lake while I'm there. Anyway, I have my own "garden" growing under lights in the spare room. Broccoli, onions, parsley, chinese cabbage, brussels sprouts, petunias, heliotrope, pentas, bellflowers are all sprouted. Still waiting on peppers. Then I get to start more flowers and veggies. Can't wait till I can actually get out in the real garden.

I've been thinking that I'm going to have to scrap my Halloween display idea using the crank ghost. I just have nowhere to hang the thing. Can't put any holes in the aluminum soffit on my front porch area. I thought of doing some kind of mausoleum thing to house it, but I don't know about building such a large enclosure. So I guess I'm going to have to come up with another idea or theme. I'll still keep the graveyard and probably make a fence this year, along with some new tombstones. I was kind of thinking of maybe getting some large dolls or doll heads to use as zombie children. Maybe I would paint them deathly gray. 

I'm open to any and all suggestions.



Duct tape is a ghoul's best friend.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

off to the Park...hold down the fort ...I trust you all, hehehehehehe

SMOOCHIES

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Let's play what do I want to be when I grow up 

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Ok, I've grown up so I don't get it. Maybe an alternative thing that I always wanted to be?!?!?

I successfully got myself into radio and tv, (been there and am still doing some of that), but I have always wanted to be a movie director (HORROR only of course). Sorry to be closed minded but nothing interests me except horror, sure I love comedy like anyone, but horror is my one true love!

I wouldn't be like the many directors out there that make their money in horror but desert it to go on to what they "really" want to do. Forget it! Horror is what I really want to do. I would be in the vein of Argento who has done very few things outside of the horror movement. He worked on a few Italian TV westerns but that was so that he could get enough money to do HORROR! 

By the way, my name rottingcorpse comes from my public access days and my "video company", term used loosely right now, Rotting Corpse Productions! Just if you were wondering. I've been using that moniker for over 15 years for any productions that I have worked on, very minor though they might be!


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> quote:Ok, I've grown up so I don't get it. Maybe an alternative thing that I always wanted to be?!?!?


No dear...read the rest of the threads today [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/whatever.gif[/image]...you're smart I have no doubt you'll get it 

PS I didn't actually think you were a "Rotting Corpse" 

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Sorry, I was at work and doing about 4 things at one time. I got it but for a second I was like huh, oh well.

I revealed myself, eeeek!! Some say I look like a rotting corpse when I have had too much to drink! I might just lie there all dead looking but then suddenly spring back into action! I used to do that years ago and scare the crud out of the TOTs that would come up to our door!

Hee hee. Can I PLEASE go home?!?!? I'm ready to get outside and enjoy the GREAT weather! 2 more hours! A flippin eternity!


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

OMG! Rotting we just got BAck from the park that sits on Lake Dora...and it is INCREDIBLE out!!!!!

I mean I had to share...I called David, hehehehehe....

One of those days *THEY* come here for, ya know????

My poor husband works with the 2 dumbest men in Lake county (Should not be in Handyman work, period...1 being the boss' brother) He left at 3:30 this morning was SUPPOSE to be able to meet me at the park by noon..guess what, he is still trying to get the MORONS to finish UP...Sucks man...and they BOTH get paid more $$ then he does for a 1/4 of the knowledge he posesses 



> quote:Some say I look like a rotting corpse when I have had too much to drink!


Thanks to eyeliner I look more like one of the Zombies from "Night of the Living DEAD" LMAO!!!

OMG, did you see Mad, Mad, House (on Sci fi) Last night???? I could win so easy because I am ONE of those PEOPLE residing in that house....it's actually pretty stupid....

I kept waiting for thm to call "tribal Council" I switched over at 9pm to one of the GORIEST CSI's I have even seen...heheheheh Great as usual!

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I must not be smart because I didn't get what you were talking about. I kept re-reading "today's thread" instead of the "threads today". I kept re-reading what I wrote on this thread because I thought you were talking about me growing up. To be a what? A gardener? Ha ha ha. DUH!

Duct tape is a ghoul's best friend.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

hehehehehhe girl!!! how funny 

NEXT time I'll type slower so it is MORE readible, [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/roflol.gif[/image]

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

I'm calling shenanigans on you Moon! How dare you tease me with the wonderful outdoor weather, which I had about 2 minutes to sample as I walked from my office to the other end of the shopping center to pick up my lunch and back again. It was so gorgeous! You are right, this is the weather that THEY (useless no good 6 month resident sob's) that clog up all of our highways during RUSH HOUR and that threaten me at breakfast bars at the local Hampton Inns! 

The worst part is that our northern friends on the board hear us talk about it but the reality is I am here but can't enjoy it! Damn shame this job. If I could just be independently wealthy I could enjoy days such as this. Oh well, gotta keep my fingers crossed that this great stuff is going to hold out through the weekend.

I was just kidding you Moon, as you know that I always plant my tongue firmly in my cheek!!!


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Oh yeah! I'm really excited about Bill Maher's show tonight on HBO! George Carlin is going to be a featured guest on his panel! Should be some great "conversations" tonight! Woo hoo!


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> quote:I was just kidding you Moon, as you know that I always plant my tongue firmly in my cheek!!!



SMOOCH

And you know it's days like these that make me ask myself do I really want to rejoin the working world for a buck 

I will have Larry crack open one for ya Rotting.....Alas after pouring concrete at 4am this morning in Orlando, he is home for the weekend now 

No HBO ((((

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey Rottingcorpse,if you ever decide to do an actual horror film,e-mail me and maybe we can work a deal as far as props go.

rod spain


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Cool Rod, that works! I am in the process of starting to write something currently but with all of my activities during the weekend and work I just haven't found the time! I'll definately keep you in mind when I get around to the production end. I am going to try to do a short for a competition before July. I am looking into editing equipment and so forth as well as a cheap but useful keyboard with drum machine etc... I found one at Sams for under $200 and it is exactly what I am looking for but I have to wait as the funds this time of year are a little dry.

Smooch back Moon! I'm outta here! BEER TIME!


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Ohhhh HAppy day!!!!! [image]http://members.aol.com/ravenlurks/woohoo.gif[/image]

I just got *CARDED* at the grocery store buying BEER!! [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/lmao.gif[/image]

Poor old gal at the *MAUL*mart needs her glasses prescription checked, ya think???? [image]http://www.ezboard.com/images/emoticons/laugh.gif[/image]

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Moon dear,you must look younger everyday(either that or the old bat that carded you can't see worth a crap or shes paranoid about losing her job)

rod spain


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Rod my sweet...with the BRAIL tendencies...I am going for the second thought....


Guess what just happened?????

a friend of mine just came and kidnapped ALL 3 of my kids for the weekend... NOw, Larry and I know what to do with the first 30 MINUTES...but what the hell do we do the rest of the weekend???????? MUwhahahahahhahah old age gotta love it....

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

good saturday [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/blowkiss.gif[/image]

now for a useless movie quote from one of my all time favs......

<center>


> quote: And the Lord spoke, saying, "First shalt thou take out the Holy Pin. Then, shalt thou count to three, no more, no less. Three shalt be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shalt be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out! Once the number three, being the third number be reached, then lobbest thou thy Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch towards thou foe, who, being naughty in my sight, shall snuff it."


</center>


i have nothing else to say...everyone have a great day and *NAME* that movie! I just want to see *HOW* wierd you really are.... 

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

It's just a bunny!


It's only magic if you believe


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

SHE'S A WITCH!!

She turned me into a newt!

A newt?

I got better.

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I've got the Holy Hand Grenade!

rod spain


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Ah! Wink, wink. Nudge, nudge. Say no more!

Nie!

"The last thing you will hear on your way to hell, is your guts snappin' like a bullwhip!"


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

ahhhhhhhhh Sunday! [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/adore.gif[/image]


I knew you were ALL wierd enough to know that movie...had a feeling you wouldn't let me down and be one of the "HUH"? People when it comes to "The Grail" [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/rotf.gif[/image]


So what's up? How's everyone's weekend going?
Larry & I were getting ready to go out to dinner last night when my son called with the , "I wannna come home"....So we picked him up & of course the moment Gab saw me, well she's home also. [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/dunno.gif[/image]


So yesterday was peaceful & gorgeous here in Florida....Today I will get back to doing the things I LIVE for like laundry, dishes, heheheheh [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/groan.gif[/image]


Starting the day at 55 goin to 80..The Pollen is *BAD*. The Orange Blossoms are in bloom and the fragrance from across the street is INCREDIBLE! [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/drama.gif[/image]



> quote:Help me, help me, help me sail away
> Well, give me two good reason why I ought to stay
> 'Cause I love to live so pleasantly
> Live this life of luxury
> Lazy on a sunny afternoon



I know this place is DEAD on Sunday-- (only because there is NO school, [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/smirk.gif[/image])

But everyone who checks in have an *AWESOME* Sunday! [image]http://www.gotwoodnow.com/angela/smilz/grphug.gif[/image]

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

Well I was pleased to find a new Halloween prop yesterday. I went to Big Lots and discovered a 1 foot tall gargoyle statue among their lawn ornaments. It is made of a hollow resin and looks like aged stone. It has big wings, horns, and pointy teeth in his open mouth. Pretty cool looking for only $8. The was only one left and it had a minor chip in its wing so I mentioned it to the manager and he knocked down the price to $5. The chip is no big deal. I think I can patch and retouch it pretty easily. I think it will look nice on a shelf of wizarding books and artifacts for our Harry Potter display. Another idea is some sort of grotesque tombstone ornament.

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Good Mourning,

Moon, I know what you mean about "no school." Hee hee hee!

Hey, great find on the Gargoyle, Wolfe. I just love Big Lots. There's one real close by me. Might just have to stop in there soon and see what they've got. 

Well, I seem to have come down with a cold and all the nasties that go along with it. Guess I'm gonna lay low today.





Duct tape is a ghoul's best friend.


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

You Cinders, I was going to say the exact same thing about the Gargoyle and big lots! LOL!

It's only magic if you believe


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Well no need for me to say the SAME thing about "Big Lots" heheheheh

Wolf, cool Find!!!

Cinders---- get better soon...here it's just pollen.

Wooohooooo SCi Fi channel has the ORIGINAL version of "Invasion of the Body Snatchers" on right now!!!! what a PSych! I love this movie!



<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, that flick not only always freaks me out, but it makes me wonder just how many of the people around me are really pods! 



It's only magic if you believe


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

We don't get the Sci-Fi channel anymore. Cable company took it away. They only offer it on digital cable now and we're not ready to sign on for that.

Moon, thanks for the feel better wishes. Might not make it in to work tomorrow. Aw shucks! (But I really hate being sick.)




Duct tape is a ghoul's best friend.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> quote:but it makes me wonder just how many of the people around me are really pods


*raises hand* 
Muwhahaahahahahahha

<center>"You might say, "wait a minute, this isn't fair. This isn't supposed to suck! I wasn't supposed to throw six years of my life away to wind up where I started!" But that's what will happen anyway. Why? Because jobs suck"-David knoles</center>
"What zactly confuses you?
The thin line between fact and fiction?
My fiction ? My fact isnot fiction, maybe this is where con-fusion takes place, there is no "con", "-GYM


<center> ~~"Don't torture yourself Gomez, That's my job."~~ 
</center>

*<center>Morticia Addams</center>*


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Oh no! You can't tell me that you're really the evil MOONPODSTARLING! Wake up! Wake up! They're already here! YOU'RE NEXT!



It's only magic if you believe


----------

